# Your favourite nail polish :) (nw45)



## CultureBloom (Mar 31, 2007)

Hiii!!! I look for the best nail polish to a black skin (nw 45) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (even if s not Ma). I look for the best colour, the best combination with our skin. I love bright color  but i don't like nacre nail polish.
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
CultureBloom.


----------



## amoona (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm an NC40 but I like to wear either a SUPER dark color or a SUPER light color. haha nothing in between. I keep the really funky bright colors on my toes.

My favorites include (all MAC) Nightfall, Nocturnelle, Hi Lily, Hi Lo, and Beiged Bliss.

On my toes I'll wear anything bright and funky haha perferably bright pinks and stuff.


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 31, 2007)

OPI makes some nice shades.  Try the classic 'I'm Not Really a Waitress' which is a nice rich wine-red shimmer.  I also like OPI's Tutti Fruiti Tonga (a sheer white but barely pink shimmer) and Cajun Shrimp (bright coral--beautiful on dark skin tones!).  HTH!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 2, 2007)

My fave ever nail polish is by Essie and is called Orient X-press.  The best nude for darker skin.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 2, 2007)

well i dont paint my nails much. and when i do its usually a french manicure. But i absolutely LOVE Essies shade "wicked". its a dark burgandy ish color. i absolutely love it.


----------



## Nikki_L (Apr 4, 2007)

for a nude, i love essie's nude beach.  sheer peachy pink w/ microglitter.  for toes and the occasional mani, i love opi bogota blackberry.  deep red wine shimmer which is slightly darker than not really a waitress.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 6, 2007)

OPI, Chanel, MAC, Sally Hansen makes real good nail polishes.


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just bought Essie's Congo Bongo from Ulta last week. It's a nice iridescent nude.

I'm NW43


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 20, 2007)

I think bright nail varnishes look beautiful on dark skin, my black friend loves MAC Kid Orange (Bright orange-coral) & Steamy (Hot pink) both shades are without shimmer.


----------



## red (Apr 20, 2007)

Chanel "Koala" a gift from a friend Matie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OPI "Black Tie Optional" (discountined, bought on Ebay)
Sinful Colors "Black on Black" (cheap I think $3 at Duane Reade)
Chanel "Black Satin" a gift from from a friend Maria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at Xmas

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s...0/100_0474.jpg


----------



## Quiana (Apr 26, 2007)

My absolute fav red is OPI Got the Blues for Red, nude OPI Who Comes Up With These Names?, coral OPI Most Honorable Red topped with OPI Dress to Impress, black Misa Wishing on a Star, vampy red Lippmann B*itches Brew...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm a NW45 and love and typically always wear OPI: Lincoln Park At Midnight, Blue My Mind, Sweet Heart, Bubble Bath, 18K Ginza Gold, Canadian Maple Leaf, Sensuous, Cream of Crete, Ti-tan Your Toga, Smok'n In Havana, Italian Love Affair, Pistol Packin' Pink and a few more I can't remember. I buy them for $3.98 at 

http://www.8ty8beauty.com/nail_polishes/opi


----------



## aziajs (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_...I also like OPI's Tutti Fruiti Tonga (a sheer white but barely pink shimmer)..._

 
Oooooh.  Yes.  Yes.  Yes.  Tutti Fruiti Tonga used to be my favorite color.  I also like Figi Weejee Fawn, Nomad's Dream, and Lincoln Park After Dark.  Chanel Noir Ceramic is really nice too.


----------

